# gios new steelframe ?



## vette (Feb 1, 2009)

anyone know if gios is doin a steel version of the torino frams I have an older gc torino & a alum. a-90 which are just awesome the the torino is too big & wanna replace it with a newer smaller frame size


----------



## vette (Feb 1, 2009)

http://www.giostorino.it/super-record-strada.aspx dont know if theyll be available


----------



## Karbon Kev (Sep 7, 2009)

I'm still hankering over the Gios Carbonio, god it's lovely ......

http://www.giostorino.it/carbonio.aspx


----------



## vette (Feb 1, 2009)

I love the ride & handling of these frames/bikes


----------

